# WOO - Wooboard Technologies



## System (18 June 2015)

REFFIND was incorporated in July 2014 to provide a cloud based application which provides customers (generally large organisations) a mobile, innovative, collaborative and effective way of reaching their employees. 

The first product (REFFIND Employ) has been taken to market, providing an effective tool to facilitate employee referrals within an organisation. REFFIND is developing two additional products (REFFIND Engage and REFFIND Educate) to enhance employee engagement and training.

It is anticipated that RFN will list on the ASX during July 2015.

http://www.reffind.com


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 November 2015)

Would like to read any fundamentalist's take on RFN.


----------



## sinner (5 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Would like to read any fundamentalist's take on RFN.




I'd calculate that the technical barrier to entry for this companies product is approximately one weekend of caffeine fuelled coding by some dedicated geeks.

Better hope they have a good business strategy, especially sales and marketing...


----------



## skc (6 November 2015)

sinner said:


> I'd calculate that the technical barrier to entry for this companies product is approximately one weekend of caffeine fuelled coding by some dedicated geeks.
> 
> Better hope they have a good business strategy, especially sales and marketing...




Agree... and the "stickiness" of the revenue model is yet to be tested. 

To tell you the truth, if I have a real $hit day at work and I get a cartoonish survey asking me how my day was, I would most certainly respond with the middle finger!

I think it's probably a bit of a fad.


----------



## Valued (6 November 2015)

This sounds terrible lol. Maybe I just don't understand the business model but I don't know why employees would download this app and waste their time with it. They are effectively doing work for nothing but a chance to win a prize. If they are using it, they are going to be doing it in work time, not in their spare time. I also don't know why this is better then just advertising job openings on the company's website, on seek or using other social media such as twitter and LinkedIn. Obviously the model only works for big companies, and they don't have problems in having positions getting filled in the first place.


----------



## ThirtysixD (6 November 2015)

I think it attempts to solve a valid problem in that most job vacancies are filled via word of mouth and not traditional paths such as seek. But risk:reward seems skewed to the downside (too much success already banked).

100 fully paying enterprise customers on a 10 mill pa operating budget would mean npat of around 10m (vs fully diluted mc of 100m). 
Needs around 40 fully paying clients to break even. 
Recent quarterly shows that there are no full paying customers yet (only heavily discounted trials).
Cash in bank vs current burn = 3 quarters till they need to raise again
50 fully paying customers would put it at 50x earnings at current prices.


----------



## McLovin (6 November 2015)

skc said:


> Agree... and the "stickiness" of the revenue model is yet to be tested.
> 
> To tell you the truth, if I have a real $hit day at work and I get a cartoonish survey asking me how my day was, I would most certainly respond with the middle finger!
> 
> I think it's probably a bit of a fad.




Not only that, if you feel disengaged and undervalued sending a generic survey about how your day was won't help the situation. I'm sure there is some use for the product, I'm not sure there's an actual business in it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 November 2015)

Thanks all.

I think I agree that the marketing department will need to produce continuing sign ups (and conversions to the full version) to ensure the massive income stream they're aimed at.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2020)

Market Cap was in multiple millions when earlier posts made, in 2015

Now its about $1million, but then it can double in a day!!

ASX politely enquired what was going on; responses of Not Aware, Not Applicable, Not Applicable, No and In Compliance (as per usual)

They're giving something away (employee engagement and recognition platform Wooboard ) as a free trial to BDO Tax; maybe that has woken things up. Covid and all that.


----------



## System (15 January 2021)

On January 15th, 2021, Reffind Limited (RFN) changed its name and ASX code to Woodboard Technologies Limited (WOO).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 January 2021)

another candidate for stupid name winner 2020

Nobody can seem to get it right. This ASX Ann has Woodboard with a D, Comsec has *WOOBOARD TECH LTD FPO*


----------



## frugal.rock (22 February 2021)

Woo who why.
Don't hold


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 February 2021)

_probably got to to with the ambiguity , the precariousness of existence_

Clee Capital has confirmed to the Company (WOO) that it has received firm funding commitments from sophisticated and professional investors for the entire $4,000,000 the Company is seeking. 

WooBoard has made the decision, as a matter of commercial priority, after receiving feedback from trial clients as part of their due diligence that there were concerns about WooBoard’s auditors placing a ‘*going concern*’ note on recent audited accounts of the Company. WooBoard is conducting this Capital Raise in order to remove the ‘going concern’ note on the accounts and provide further comfort to large trial clients as to the strength of WooBoard’s balance sheet and investor base.  

- doesn't sound like the space where retail money should linger?


----------



## barney (22 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Woo who why. Don't hold





Out of interest:

*WOO*

Showed up in the "Most Actives" on the "Possibles, Probables, Fakers" Thread 

WOO is Active

On no less than,

*Tuesday
Wednesday +
Thursday.
last week!*


Today it showed on both "Actives" and "Advancers"   

DNH but Volume can never be discounted. I ask myself why is *UUV *not following suit, lol.


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

> Wooboard Technologies Limited, formerly REFFIND Limited, is an Australia-based company, which offers an employee engagement platform. The Company is engaged in the development of cloud-based Software as a Service (SaaS) products that enable subscribed companies to communicate with their employees in an engaging manner. The Company operates through two segments, which include REFFIND and WooBoard Software as a Service products (WooBoard). The Company offers solutions, including Loyyal, which is designed to manage and deliver various forms of incentives using blockchain and smart contract technology; Wooboard employee recognition, which is a peer to peer recognition platform, which helps clients to create a positive culture of recognition in their workplace.



Copied from *au.investing.com*
I am going to pick *WOO* for April tipping comp. If it goes well, I can say WOO HOO! Otherwise I will most likely say BOO WOO instead.


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

Early stage start up. WOO - in your next report, please give us something to say WOO HOO!


----------



## Faramir (31 March 2021)

Latest announcement made on 4 March 2021.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02349750-2A1284888?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


*Operational Update and Launch of Wooboard 2.0*
*Highlights*
• Roll-out of Wooboard 2.0 enterprise targeted features - focused on a rewards based mental health
and well-being platform for the remote work environment
• Core UI/UX tech stack completely updated for an improved user experience
• New feature set differentiates and significantly expands the market opportunity with new modules
set for release in coming months

Looks like they want to ride the working at home wave. COVID is not going away, so Wooboard Technologies does have a good story to sell. I still don’t understand Wooboard but at least I finally secured my tip for April. Will this micro micro stock ever become big???


----------



## Faramir (8 April 2021)

Up 60%. I can’t find any news. Pity that I couldn’t pick WOO as part of my tipping comp.


----------

